# (Resolved) Utility disks for DECpc LPv+ 466d2 ? network ? (all DOS)



## adamjsawyer (Jun 12, 2004)

Question 1:
I'm trying to get hold of the utility disks that should have been given to me with a DECpc LPv+ 466d2 computer. HP, which has bought out Digital (DEC) provides some files for download, but not the ones I need (I'm currently waiting to hear from them, but not holding much hope). Does anyone have a copy of these they can give me, or know where I can get them from ?

Question 2:
I have put an Intel ISA EtherExpress network card in the machine, but its currently undetectable, complaining about PnP problems - it says the card is not there. Thats why I need the utils so I can get into the CMOS - that's right you have to run a program to get into it! I'm hoping there is someone with some experience with this type of machine who can give me some idea about what I need to do to make the card work. If there are only particular nettie cards that can work in this machine, I need to know now before I waste lots of time on an impossible task  

btw I am running all computers in DOS 6.22, with Netware Lite v1.1 for my network.

thx
Adam


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://h18000.www1.hp.com/legacysupport/digital/epid22.html

any good


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

full list
http://h18000.www1.hp.com/legacysupport/digital/epidmstr.html?


----------



## adamjsawyer (Jun 12, 2004)

Unfortunately I've already been to that page before  I am downloading the plug n play ICU - although i don't know that an ICU is ....  I'll let u know if it helps me
cheers
adam


----------



## adamjsawyer (Jun 12, 2004)

ok an ICU is ISA Configuration Manager - I set up the ICU correctly at the same time as I removed the damaged network card and replaced it with a working one. Bit of advice for people: If you have something damaged and also have identical working ones... throw the rooted one out immediately! It could have saved me 6 hours of hell!  I still can't say for sure if the ICU helped or not, I imagine the problem was mostly the fried nettie card which is now safely in the bin 
thanks for trying ppl

btw. the program needed to enter the BIOS is not on the HP/Digital website and comes only on disks with the computer (that I didn't get) To make my day really great, a bloke from HP called me half an hour ago to try and help me with my problem! I always liked HP, but now I like them even more


----------



## adamjsawyer (Jun 12, 2004)

How do I finish this thread ? My problems are resolved - thx Etaf, I wouldn't have gone back to that page to get the ICU if u hadn't mentioned it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

glad to have helped a little bit 

[admin/mod: could you make thread resolved]


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

etaf, as we can't read them all, just use the report button, the little red triangle above your join date


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I knew there was something i could do - but since the upgrade I had forgot -- Thanks I'll do that from now on.


----------



## martinb (Dec 15, 2004)

adamjsawyer said:


> Question 1:
> I'm trying to get hold of the utility disks that should have been given to me with a DECpc LPv+ 466d2 computer. HP, which has bought out Digital (DEC) provides some files for download, but not the ones I need (I'm currently waiting to hear from them, but not holding much hope). Does anyone have a copy of these they can give me, or know where I can get them from ?
> 
> Question 2:
> ...


 Hi. I too have an LPv+466d2 and cannot get into the CMOS settings. I was trying the usual keypresses. Do I need some set up disks? Did you find the link for these?, or how did you get into the CMOS? Thanks


----------



## adamjsawyer (Jun 12, 2004)

I established you need the setup disks that come with the PC - the CMOS access is provided by a program. Digital has been bought out by HP, and they have dropped all support for Digital products, so there are no more downloads. I wouldn't have a clue where to get the setup disks from 
In response to the second question I posed above, I did manage to download the ISA config utility (ICU) from the HP site before they dropped the links, and get my nettie card working. If you would like a copy of this utlity, email me privately at [email protected], and I will send it to you (it's about 1MB long) If you do find the setup disks somewhere, PLEASE contact me!
cheers
adam


----------

